# Allergic Reaction E-Code



## asnelling (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello - I need some assistance with diagnosing an allergic reaction from a cashew long with the E-codes please????


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 4, 2011)

More information is required.  What kind of reaction?  was it purposefully given, did the patient have a known allergy, was it maliciously given?  All of the answers play a part in the correct coding.


----------



## asnelling (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't have much more information.  A child ate a cashew and began having a sore throat and wheezing immediately after.  No mention of knowing the child was allregic.


----------

